# Cheap slopestyle bike



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

What are some cheap, decent slopestyle bikes? Like dual suspension 4" travel ss bikes... Just throw some bikes out there... I was looking at the Kona Bass, nice bike?
Oh and I would prefer a complete, not building up a frame


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Kona Bass is one of the most popular slopestyle bikes out there. I rode a Norco 4X at this years Crankworx Colorado and loved it. You may look at the Eastern Slash, too. I have seen one of those up close and liked it.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Hmmmm, wonder where you saw one of those?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I know a guy who sells 'em.


----------



## guntherk (Apr 29, 2008)

transition makes the bottle rocket...not quite sure what your price range is but it is a relatively cheap yet good bike


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Transition Double is a 3.5" slopestyle slayer... My boy Nick Simcik rode one at Crankworx Colorado and killed it.


----------

